# off-shore enginering



## América

Hola a todos.

Estoy traduciendo un documento sobre la construcción de un sistema de producción de cemento. En el documento la empresa XX proveerá de ciertos equipos y trabajos necesarios a la empresa YY.

Cuando se define trabajos dice los siguiente:
*"The Work shall mean all the equipment, machinery, material and off-shore engineering and other services to be furnished by XX".*
Tengo problemas con las palabras *off-shore engineering, *de todas maneras mi intento de traducción es el siguiente, pero no me suena para nada la parte en rojo:
*"El Trabajo significará todo el equipo, maquinaria, material e ingeniería especializada y otros servicios a ser provistos por XX".*
Agradeceré infinitamente su ayuda.


----------



## América

He estado viendo que tal vez otra traducción podría ser *alta ingeniería *¿Qué opinan?


----------



## abeltio

Off-shore engineering: ¿Se refiere el contrato a trabajos en plataformas marinas?, entonces los términos son ingeniería de equipos marinos (a veces usan mar-afuera).

Si se refiere a ingeniería realizada fuera del país donde se contrata  el servicio, entonces se refiere a: Ingeniería importada.


----------



## Hakro

According to my dictionary *off-shore engineering = ingeniería marina*


----------



## América

Gracias a ambos, por el resto del contexto se refiere a ingeniería realizada fuera del país donde se contrata el servicio, por lo que usaré *Ingeniería Importada.*


----------



## Coyoacan

América, checate este link: *Offshoring* (a lo mejor ya lo viste).

Yo trabajo para una empresa que se dedica a crear soluciones de software para empresas acá en México D.F.  Como la compañia es India, pues todo su equipo de ingenieros desarrolladores están allá. Coligiendo: Todo el trabajo se hace _offshore_. ¡Saludos!


----------



## América

Gracias, Coyacan, la verdad no había visto ese enlace, ahora queda mucho más claro, creo que con esto confirmo que podría ser ingeniería importada o internacional. Sigo sin decidir. De todas maneras lo que se hará es recibir servicios de ingeniería de una empresa que no está en el país, por lo tanto estaremos importando su ingeniería.


----------



## Coyoacan

Es cierto, América.  ...Sin embargo, mi único problema con el término _ingeniería importada_ es que también significa que entra al país... como si trajeras a la gente de fuera (que en tal caso sería más bien _outsourcing_) cuando en realidad se queda allá y desde allá te trabajan tu solución... Por eso es que algunos prefieren decir: *tercerizar* al hablar de offshoring.
Espera a ver si alguien te colabora con más entendimiento en este rubro... ¡Saludos!


----------



## América

Gracias, si he entendido bien, entonces tal vez es mejor que use Ingeniería Tercerizada.
De todas maneras todavía no envío el documento así que esperaré más sugerencias.


----------



## América

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, me quedaré con la opción de *ingeniería tercerizada.*


----------

